# Pictures from DCI San Antonio and the Alamodome (8 photos)



## clarinetJWD (Jul 23, 2006)

For those of you who don't know, DCI (Drum Corps International) is basically a professional touring marching band organization for the Summer.  One of my best friends Rick has been a member of one of the top corps (The Cavaliers) for 2 Summers now, and I finally got to go see them perform at the Alamodome in San Antonio.  With a score of 92.55, they beat their main competition the Blue Devils (92.00) quite handily, so it was a happy evening.  Anyways, here we go...

1.  The 2006 Summer Music Games (This was Carolina Crown)






2.  Fifty Yard Line (The Cadets)





3.  Me, Rick (The Cavalier) and Scott (The TPFer SpiralOut)





4.  The Old Ball and Chain (Don't tell her I said that...This is Rick and his wife Renee)





5.  And now for some more "Joe" style shots:  Complex Contrast





6.  Stair Theory





7.  Freightliner





8.  The Grid


----------



## Corry (Jul 23, 2006)

I love the angle/perspective in #1!  I'm really liking the old time feel of #2, as well!  Good series!


----------



## Mansi (Jul 23, 2006)

beautiful series Joe! love em all  1,2and6 being my favs
a treat as always!
thanks for sharing


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 23, 2006)

the first one is great! looks cool!


----------



## ShootHoops (Jul 23, 2006)

These are great. I'm definitely a fan of #1 as well.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 23, 2006)

Great shots Joe.  I love DCI.  I followed it a bunch in highschool, when I was a member of the marching band.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 23, 2006)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Great shots Joe.  I love DCI.  I followed it a bunch in highschool, when I was a member of the marching band.


Didn't know you were a band guy 
I first saw Drum Corps well before my band days, on PBS one Thanksgiving long ago.  It was then that Phantom Regiment became an constant, if somewhat underdog, favorite of mine, and has remained ever since.  When I did finally begin marching band (Stephen F. Austin HS) our director wrote the music for Santa Clara Vanguard, before he left to work with The Cadets (after marching in the Cavaliers and working with their brass), so you might say I had a lot vested in DCI to begin with...then my best friend joined.

If anyone's interested, they're doing a live broadcast of the Quarterfinals (ESPN has the rights to the semis and finals) at a bunch of movie theaters around the country.  See dci.org for details.

Thanks everyone!  I always enjoy these shows...I just with I had a bit more time to take photos of the Alamodome.  So many cool features!


----------



## Alison (Jul 23, 2006)

Great series. I love the drums, and I'll check out that link. #7 is my favorite of the series, closely followed by #2.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 23, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Didn't know you were a band guy



I'm a jazz musician, and have been for 16 years.  I played the snare drum in marching band during high school.  We had a percussion instructor who had been a member of the Garfield Cadets.  She was brutal.  I was never stronger in my life than I was then, carrying the big drum around, and using HUGE drumsticks, and practicing for hours and hours on end.  I'd love to see DCI again. I'll keep an eye out for the thing in theatres.


----------



## song2006 (Jul 23, 2006)

i love 1 and 5!


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 24, 2006)

the b&w's rocks.


----------

